# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Most Emotional Scene EVER.

## Katy

What do you think has been the most emotional scene ever on holllyoaks history in the ten years its been on our screens. What really put a tear in your eye. 

For me theres been loads. 

Mandys rape story by her dad. 
Mr and Mrs C dying in the car crash. 
Lewis' suicide 
Dawns death

To name a few.

----------


## Rach33

Baby Grace's death recently was a real tear jerker and marked the end of Mandy Hutchinson 

Luke Morgan's rape and the aftermath - probably the biggest taboo a soap has ever tackled and was brilliantly handled by all especially Gary Lucy

----------


## kirsty_g

mine is when mandy left and when Grace dies

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mandy was usually the biggest contender for the tear jerking stuff. For me it would have to be the scenes with the ashes when her father died.. when she went to have the abortion and changed her mind.. but the biggest would have to be Grace's death and her departure from the show by the riverside last month.  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh and also the scenes in court over the abuse from her father and the court scenes over Luke's rape.

----------


## Debs

so many but the most recent for me being the grace storyline, i was in floods over that

----------


## Chris_2k11

> so many but the most recent for me being the grace storyline, i was in floods over that


I think this has to be the best soap storyline so far this year in my opinion.. closely followed by Mike's alzheimer's in Coronation Street.

----------


## diamond1

I would say mandys departure last month,seeing those memories and her and tonys last episode together  :Crying:

----------


## Lennie

Grace's death, Mandy and Tony had me in tears, especially Tony at Grace's grave

Jake's up-coming scenes on Mondays episode (which i saw on E4 episode), also had me in tears

----------


## Katy

Id fogotten about Lukes Rape that was so well done. Also Dans death at christmas that was awful as i really wasnt expecting it.

----------


## diamond1

people may laugh at this one but I felt it was sad

when bombhead and mr C's ghost had their final farewell at bombheads mums funeral :Crying:  

I found that sad

----------


## Pinkbanana

I got very emotional when I realised Deanoooo was staying in Walford! :Crying:  

Though on a more serious note, when Karen left the street for good.  She is very good at crying and have a snotty nose - bless. But I did shed a tear (well almost) cause she is a top character, and I still miss her.

----------


## diamond1

yeah (Lol at the) deano one I  agree but what is the most emotional moment you have seen in Hollyoaks?........

----------


## Katy

I found Tom and Mandys scene really emotional when they found him safe and sound. I was s glad there was a tear of happyness.

----------


## diamond1

> I found Tom and Mandys scene really emotional when they found him safe and sound. I was s glad there was a tear of happyness.


yeah I thought he was dead at first

 :EEK!:  im so glad he wasnt....have to say that was a sad load of episodes

----------


## Pinkbanana

I think when Mrs C (Mandy's mum) died, because that came as a shock (well to me it did!!!) :EEK!:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the scenes where dan died and then debbie found the engagement ring that he was going to propose to her with, they were a great couple.

also the scenes with toby and ellie in the late night episodes where he tried to kill her.

but the scenes where grace died were sad

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh I forget about Dan dying!!! Yeah, that was.....  :Crying:

----------


## Layne

Baby Grace dying and Mandy's departure both had me in floods of tears .

----------


## diamond1

I also found it upsetting when dawn died on the boat with jambo -that was quite sad :Crying:

----------


## x Amby x

Mine are when Dan died!  :Sad:  and when baby Grace died, both those episodes made me ball my eyes out! lol IT was soooo sad when Debbie found the ring!  :Sad:

----------


## Footie_Chick

All theses are really sad episodes, i think it is impossible to pick the most!!!
I think it was really sad when Bombhead mum died but all the others are sad too.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well i have a new one right after the fire at the dog and there is 5 body bags lying there no one knowing who's in them then zoe rings joes phone and it starts ringing and the tune leads them right to the body bag area, zoe crumbled in will's arms.

also the death of the twins poor justin hes been through an awful lot since he moved to chester

----------


## Florijo

Got to be when Justin was holding Sophie's body and sobbing. I was getting teary anyway but Justin just completly set me off as it was all so raw plus you had that confusion and Justin thinking he was going to have to tell Sophie about Mel dying then Russ having to tell him Sophie was dead too. I felt for him so much there - Dad dead, best friend dead, both sisters dead...4 loved ones dead in just 17 years.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Mine has to be when Mandy walked in and found that baby Grace was dead. When she carried her lifeless body into the lounge and was screaming really sent shivers up my spine. Then when the paramedics carried her tiny little body out of the flat into the ambulance, I cried. 

It was a well acted sceen especially from Sarah Dunn.

----------


## i-love-sawyer!

For it was when Laura kidnapped Mandy and tried to poison her!
That girl never has a good day!!  :Crying:

----------


## EE Rocks

The scene were Baby Grace dies for me.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

mine have to be when max was telling tom about baby grace being in heaven god i had tears streaming down my face it was soo sad same as when mr c and helen were killed.  i thinkg the fire at the dog was sad witht eh body bags too and when sophie died in justins ams. hope they continue there good storylines wiht the comedy and emotional 'could happen in real life' stuff

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Mine has to be when Mandy walked in and found that baby Grace was dead. When she carried her lifeless body into the lounge and was screaming really sent shivers up my spine. Then when the paramedics carried her tiny little body out of the flat into the ambulance, I cried. 
> 
> It was a well acted sceen especially from Sarah Dunn.


Baby Grace dying, that was so so sad  :Crying: 
There's so many sad events in hollyoaks!  :Sad:  
I hope there's happier times ahead!  :Smile:

----------


## queenie

> Originally Posted by Dr. Tangliss
> 
> 
> Mine has to be when Mandy walked in and found that baby Grace was dead. When she carried her lifeless body into the lounge and was screaming really sent shivers up my spine. Then when the paramedics carried her tiny little body out of the flat into the ambulance, I cried. 
> 
> It was a well acted sceen especially from Sarah Dunn.
> 
> 
> Baby Grace dying, that was so so sad 
> ...


you cant forget some of the bad acting in the past thats made me cry

----------


## tammyy2j

Baby Grace dying 

Dawn dying from Leukemia 

Luke's rape ordeal

----------


## Katy

That was so sad. Dawn and Jambo on the boat in the middle of the River Dee, talk about tugging on the heartstrings. Hollyoaks did a brilliant job.

----------


## Pixie

Definetly baby Grace dying! It was soooo sad!

----------


## Jada-GDR

When I say this, I don't mean emotional as in really sad, just emotional as in it made me feel something

  Spoiler:    Last nights E4 episode (which everyone can see tonight [Friday] on E4) was probably the best episode I ever saw, and "emotional" I guess because it's horrible even imagining what it must be like for Zoe, all her friends turning against her and she doesn't even know why, feeling all sleepy for no apparent reason, seeing all the texts and not remembering sending them... it's not sad, but it kinda tugs on your heart, know what I mean? (no? oh well  :Big Grin:  )  

But I thought the fire was pretty emotional (in a sad way this time  :Crying:  )

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> When I say this, I don't mean emotional as in really sad, just emotional as in it made me feel something
> 
>   Spoiler:    Last nights E4 episode (which everyone can see tonight [Friday] on E4) was probably the best episode I ever saw, and "emotional" I guess because it's horrible even imagining what it must be like for Zoe, all her friends turning against her and she doesn't even know why, feeling all sleepy for no apparent reason, seeing all the texts and not remembering sending them... it's not sad, but it kinda tugs on your heart, know what I mean? (no? oh well  )  
> 
> But I thought the fire was pretty emotional (in a sad way this time  )


I get what you mean  :Big Grin:  You feel like shouting at them to be nicer to Zoe and realise Will's a physco!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Mine has to be when Mandy walked in and found that baby Grace was dead. When she carried her lifeless body into the lounge and was screaming really sent shivers up my spine. Then when the paramedics carried her tiny little body out of the flat into the ambulance, I cried. 
> 
> It was a well acted sceen especially from Sarah Dunn.


OMG that was so chilling. I remember the part where she ran down the city steps with Grace in her arms screaming Tony's name. One of the best bits of acting I have EVER seen, absolutely top class. The music and everything all fitted in so well. Brilliant episode that was, definitely my favourite from last year.

----------

